# single most unique fursona



## Alu_wolf (Apr 27, 2010)

Im not to sure if this has been posted or not but whats the most unique fursona you have seen... Im not talking about things like half bird half pig I mean one species per fursona. 

Whats the most unique you have seen?

Th most unique I have seen I think would have to be a cat fish


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

Flying pigs in themselves are not overly unique. Maybe to the fandom but the thought itself of a pig with bird characteristics is not new or uncommon.



The fellow I seen running about as a bug, he's uncommon.


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

Doesn't somebody on FAF have a jellyfish fursona?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I think Bloodshot_Eyes has a unique one.
Great Horned Lizard, it's cute. ^^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well I think Bloodshot_Eyes has a unique one.
> Great Horned Lizard, it's cute. ^^



Thank you. ^///^


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Thank you. ^///^



Speaking of horned lizards, I spotted one while I was out in the Mojave Desert.  It ran away before I could get a shot of it, though. 

It was so awesome-looking


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Speaking of horned lizards, I spotted one while I was out in the Mojave Desert.  It ran away before I could get a shot of it, though.
> 
> It was so awesome-looking


They're all spiky and lizard-y. ^^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> They're all spiky and lizard-y. ^^


They are lizards, they do lizard like things. *blink*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> They are lizards, they do lizard like things. *blink*



*blink* I do not blink. >:V *blink*


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

I wanna see somebody with a chocobo fursona. That would be cool and unique


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> I wanna see somebody with a chocobo fursona. That would be cool and unique


I think I've seen that before... I just don't remember where... :neutral:


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2010)

there is no such thing as unique


zoophile :V


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

i second on bloodshot for havin a unique fursona ^_^


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *blink* I do not blink. >:V *blink*



Lizards are so awesome when they blink while they're basking. Sometimes they close their eye and are in the process of reopening it, but they just stop halfway through as if they ran out of energy to open their eye all the way.
As a result, you have a lizard sitting there with half-open eyes.  It's so adorable :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> i second on bloodshot for havin a unique fursona ^_^


Funny thing is, I used to be a wolf... and a fox before that... >.>


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Funny thing is, I used to be a wolf... and a fox before that... >.>



à² _à²


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Funny thing is, I used to be a wolf... and a fox before that... >.>



I've always loved reptiles as pets.  They're awesome creatures and everything, but I never really associated with them.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxes are the most unique!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Foxes are the most unique!


I agree. Foxes are totally unique along with dragons and wolves... You just never see them in the fandom...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I agree. Foxes are totally unique along with dragons and wolves... You just never see them in the fandom...



No, just foxes you horny lizard. Yiff.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

I didn't read the responses here, because I know everyone said they liked mine. Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I didn't read the responses here, because I know everyone said they liked mine. Thanks to all of you!




à² _à²


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I didn't read the responses here, because I know everyone said they liked mine. Thanks to all of you!


GO FUZZY!!! \m/


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I didn't read the responses here, because I know everyone said they liked mine. Thanks to all of you!




I think you might be the only one. Very unique


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

...don't Doom Marine count? :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...don't Doom Marine count? :3



Not furry enough!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Not furry enough!



Well, they CAN be furry if you look in certain place :3


----------



## garoose (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> i second on bloodshot for havin a unique fursona ^_^


 
(a little delayed but) Thirded! Not a lot of lizard murrfagsonas, even though it took him a little bit of generic trial and error to get there



HAXX said:


> ...don't Doom Marine count? :3


 
I like the Quake II marine better, so no >



HAXX said:


> Well, they CAN be furry if you look in certain place :3


 
Their head.... ?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

garoose said:


> (a little delayed but) Thirded! Not a lot of lizard murrfagsonas, even though it took him a little bit of generic trial and error to get there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, sure! The one in his helmet has hair too!

Pfft Quake marine was all blocky and stuff.


----------



## garoose (Apr 27, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh, sure! The one in his helmet has hair too!
> 
> Pfft Quake marine was all blocky and stuff.


 
That's what you think.... 






Oh I guess you're right...


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Pugs are unique. :U I have never seen a pug fursuit.

I heard the guy who runs AC (or somthing like that, I forgot) is a cockroach.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 27, 2010)

human


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

Hedgehogs that aren't based on the Sonic the Hedgehog art style.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

jellyfish.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Hedgehogs that aren't based on the Sonic the Hedgehog art style.


emptyquote


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a rock.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Thank you. ^///^



oh dang, you got rid of the mammal costume.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Hedgehogs that aren't based on the Sonic the Hedgehog art style.



Best post.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> oh dang, you got rid of the mammal costume.


Those fuckin' otters are crafty... >.>


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

I saw a dragon/beetle mix once. And I know a ferret/ram. And a psychedelic otter.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I saw a dragon/beetle mix once. And I know a ferret/ram. And a psychedelic otter.


You! You otter! >:[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You! You otter! >:[



What'd I do now?

Is it because I've been hitting on H&K again?

I SWEAR I DIDN'T TOUCH THE BROWNIES. :[


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Mine of course :3

(I missed this guy getting banned  )


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What'd I do now?
> 
> Is it because I've been hitting on H&K again?
> 
> I SWEAR I DIDN'T TOUCH THE BROWNIES. :[


You otters are plotting to overthrow the world. You'll never get away with it.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 27, 2010)

Sergal.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 27, 2010)

Hank Hill


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Hank Hill


BEST POST IN THIS THREAD EVER.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Sergal.


Sergals are awesome.



8-bit said:


> Hank Hill


fuck yeah!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Sergal.




http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/0/03/Rain_Raep_Tiem.jpg


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Dang it, Bobby


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sergals are awesome.


:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/0/03/Rain_Raep_Tiem.jpg


murr


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Dang it, Bobby


:insert ascii of hankhill with PROPANE under him:


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 27, 2010)

i'm actually thinking of making a sergal version of my fursona, if i like it better than my dire fox, ill keep it


----------



## Ben (Apr 27, 2010)

In my entire time here, I think I've seen maybe one other person who uses a chinchilla for their online persona. But mine's also really simple, so eh, trade-off.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> i'm actually thinking of making a sergal version of my fursona, if i like it better than my dire fox, ill keep it


I did that in a way and named him Ash 

But instead of making him like a separate version of Willow, I made him a part of Willow


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I did that in a way and named him Ash
> 
> But instead of making him like a separate version of Willow, I made him a part of Willow


And that's why no one messes with Willow.
I don't want Ash biting me in my... ass.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2010)

Ben said:


> In my entire time here, I think I've seen maybe one other person who uses a chinchilla for their online persona. But mine's also really simple, so eh, trade-off.


I used to draw my boyfriend as a chinchilla. They're so cute @.@

He's a jerboa now, though. Or a rooster.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> And that's why no one messes with Willow.
> I don't want Ash biting me in my... ass.


Ash is my rage


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ash is my rage


I understand that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2010)

There is no such thing as Unique Fursona, everyone has done it, just how many times its been used. Theres only Uncommon, common, and over-fucking-used


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> They're all spiky and lizard-y. ^^


 
*pokes* why you gotta be so damn horny?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *pokes* why you gotta be so damn horny?



I saw you in the shower... :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I saw you in the shower... :V


 
No damn it, I was talking about your spikes :I
Also I think you was looking at scotty again.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No damn it, I was talking about your spikes :I



Ooooh... I'm totally metal... :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> There is no such thing as Unique Fursona, everyone has done it, just how many times its been used. Theres only Uncommon, common, and over-fucking-used



:\ I'm pretty sure there aren't any serious ostrich people out there, so if I actually switched species (which I would never do), I would be alone, for the most part. Might do a chipping sparrow too, they're pretty cool too, so I would be alone there too.


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> :\ I'm pretty sure there aren't any serious ostrich people out there, so if I actually switched species (which I would never do), I would be alone, for the most part. Might do a chipping sparrow too, they're pretty cool too, so I would be alone there too.



He forgot the 'trying too hard' category.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Ooooh... I'm totally metal... :V


 
Yes you are lul


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 28, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Sergal.



I wanna hug the Fluffy!! *hugs*


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> He forgot the 'trying too hard' category.



I'm really not trying at all to be original. My actual species is and has been a raven, which aren't unique at all, and the ostrich and chipping sparrow are both just awesome species of birds to me, I don't care if I am unique or not. 

I'm just saying that you can be unique without trying to.


----------



## Kipple (Apr 28, 2010)

No one's done caddisfly yet. They have really awesome larvae.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Raccoon, obviouthly *limpwrist*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

why was alu banned?

sauce plz?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> :\ I'm pretty sure there aren't any serious ostrich people out there, so if I actually switched species (which I would never do), I would be alone, for the most part. Might do a chipping sparrow too, they're pretty cool too, so I would be alone there too.


there is a saying "For every one person, there is 10 more in the same boat"


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> why was alu banned?
> 
> sauce plz?



You can go to his userpage and look through his posts to find out. It's under 'statistics'.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Raccoon, obviouthly *limpwrist*


 
Bad coon >:[
*slaps your wrist*

ITS ALL ABOUT THE DOBERMAN'S...I even got my face on 1,000 dollar bills bitches $_$


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> why was alu banned?
> 
> sauce plz?


for being an admitted Zoophile :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> You can go to his userpage and look through his posts to find out. It's under 'statistics'.



aw thanks!


----------



## dresil (Apr 28, 2010)

I've seen a taun taun from Empire Strikes back once.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

dresil said:


> I've seen a taun taun from Empire Strikes back once.



That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> for being an admitted Zoophile :V



o______o;;

alu the dogfucker.

woah.


aaanywaaaay...

I'm the only golden pheasant fursona.


----------



## koutoeri (Dec 23, 2013)

My fursona is a saiga antelope. They're antelopes that have short trunks on their faces.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 23, 2013)

Believe it or not is up to you,
But my new fursona, more unique than a Who.
And though he may seem a little deranged
The fact that he's unique remains unchanged.
So go ahead and make the claim
But all your fursonas look the same.


----------



## Sar (Dec 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Believe it or not is up to you,
> But my new fursona, more unique than a Who.
> And though he may seem a little deranged
> The fact that he's unique remains unchanged.
> ...


I have seen a few grinchsona's in my time.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 23, 2013)

I've seen a lot of made-up species.
I'd say sergal, but Lord knows that creature isn't unique anymore.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Dec 23, 2013)

There aren't any Paralititans on FA, so I guess mine's kind of unique.


----------



## Deo (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm a motherfucking cicada coal miner living in the 1930s great depression era, ya'll are fucked. Surely I'm the most unique!


----------



## Tica (Dec 23, 2013)

koutoeri said:


> My fursona is a saiga antelope. They're antelopes that have short trunks on their faces.



that is a kickass 'sona, not gonna lie. how come you don't have an avatar?

since I love furry diversity so much, I'd love to draw you a headshot avvie if you don't already have one. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, I'ma Red Fox, surely that's unique?

Right? Riiiiight? 

(On a side note, within my, er, 'local fur community', I am actually the only people in the group who uses a fox. Strange, considering the popularity)


----------



## Willow (Dec 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> Mine of course :3



I stand by my original answer :u


----------



## dialup (Dec 23, 2013)

I've seen only one praying mantis which was adorable as heck.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 23, 2013)

I've seen a sugar glider. Don't see a lot of those.


----------



## Sar (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm going to make a gay red fox husky that is a hacker ninja DJ who goes out raving and plays videogames all day long. 
==OC Do Not Steal==


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 23, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I'm going to make a gay red fox husky that is a hacker ninja DJ who goes out raving and plays videogames all day long.
> ==OC Do Not Steal==



Your post revived my hatred, bravo


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 24, 2013)

There is no "most unique fursona" because everyone is unique in their own way! :3

*hack*


----------



## Hewge (Dec 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> *hack*



I love it when they gag.


----------



## Tica (Dec 24, 2013)

oh! I thought of one. Troj is the only aardvark 'sona I've ever met.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 24, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I'm going to make a gay red fox husky that is a hacker ninja DJ who goes out raving and plays videogames all day long.
> ==OC Do Not Steal==



Relevant?


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 24, 2013)

I was going to say shark, but when I think of it, those have actually gotten surprisingly popular o3o


----------



## Antronach (Dec 24, 2013)

Don't really see many human fursonas. It's a shame really, they can look pretty neat.


----------



## Tica (Dec 24, 2013)

humans... don't have... fur...?


----------



## Rioghnach (Dec 24, 2013)

Hm the most interesting fursona's I've seen have been a Manta Ray and an Archaeopteryx.


----------



## Delta (Dec 24, 2013)

Tica said:


> humans... don't have... fur...?


My chest disagrees.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 24, 2013)

Tica said:


> humans... don't have... fur...?



Wait till you get a load of my private parts.


----------



## Sar (Dec 24, 2013)

Tica said:


> humans... don't have... fur...?



I think you will find quite a few "were" Furries disprove your theory.


----------



## Tica (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm hairy as they come (I'm a lady who can grow a chinbeard) but it's still not fur, y'all. c'mon.


----------



## Delta (Dec 25, 2013)

Tica said:


> I'm hairy as they come (I'm a lady who can grow a chinbeard) but it's still not fur, y'all. c'mon.


Actually, speaking by scientific definitions there is no difference between hair and fur.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Makes me wonder. Does anyone have a homo erectus alter ego? Australopithecus? Hmmmm. I wonder how far back you'd have to go before it started entering fursona-able territory; if they'd just basically have to look like monkeys in order to not land straight in the uncanny valley.

Christ why am I thinking about this at midnight on christmas. _Why have I made these life choices._


----------



## Delta (Dec 25, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Makes me wonder. Does anyone have a homo erectus alter ego?_._


I don't think we have any Therians here.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Delta said:


> I don't think we have any Therians here.



It's pretty late and I've had a few so that's probably why, but I'm not getting the connection between homo erectus and therians. :C Please to explain?


----------



## Tica (Dec 25, 2013)

Delta said:


> Actually, speaking by scientific definitions there is no difference between hair and fur.



I'm not  a scientist, I'm a linguist


----------



## Delta (Dec 25, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> It's pretty late and I've had a few so that's probably why, but I'm not getting the connection between homo erectus and therians. :C Please to explain?





gorgonops said:


> Makes me wonder. Does anyone have a homo erectus *alter ego*?_._





Tica said:


> I'm not  a scientist, I'm a linguist



Well in that case you're just....splitting hairs.


----------



## Bastle (Dec 25, 2013)

Bugs, I can only think of one off the top of my head


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Delta said:


> Well in that case you're just....splitting hairs.



I... Y'know what, I _will_ accept that as an answer. 

I actually searched for neanderthals on FA just out of curiosity, and _of course _there's drawings of one in a diaper. >:C Only one result for 'australopithecus' though, and I am not brave enough to type 'homo erectus' into the search bar.


----------



## Delta (Dec 25, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> I... Y'know what, I _will_ accept that as an answer.
> 
> I actually searched for neanderthals on FA just out of curiosity, and _of course _there's drawings of one in a diaper. >:C Only one result for 'australopithecus' though, and I am not brave enough to type 'homo erectus' into the search bar.



I think you're a little confused.
My answer to your question is your quoted comment with the words "Alter ego" emboldened. 
You asked if anyone had a homo erectus *alter ego*, what you meant was "character". Its semantics, but when it comes to Therians and "having furry alter egos" it worth making the distinction.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

Delta said:


> I think you're a little confused.
> My answer to your question is your quoted comment with the words "Alter ego" emboldened.
> You asked if anyone had a homo erectus *alter ego*, what you meant was "character". Its semantics, but when it comes to Therians and "having furry alter egos" it worth making the distinction.



Ahhh gotcha. I was looking for an alternate word to 'fursona', which seemed like a weird word to apply to one of these guys. Bad word choice on my part, then.


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 25, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Don't really see many human fursonas. It's a shame really, they can look pretty neat.



"I'm a human trapped in a human's body."
Idk how to the phrase.

Unless you're talking about humans with minor animal characteristic like just having cat ears or something.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 25, 2013)

Tica said:


> I'm hairy as they come (I'm a lady who can grow a chinbeard) but it's still not fur, y'all. c'mon.



So a bush instead of a jungle.


----------



## Tica (Dec 25, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> So a bush instead of a jungle.



My dad's half gorilla and still I don't call it fur.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 25, 2013)

Only half? I thought it was higher than that. :/


----------



## Tica (Dec 25, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Only half? I thought it was higher than that. :/




you ain't met my dad, son.

what I mean is, he looks like a gorilla/human hybrid in some respects (build, hairiness)


----------



## Aleu (Dec 25, 2013)

Tica said:


> oh! I thought of one. Troj is the only aardvark 'sona I've ever met.



there used to be another here.


Though...we shall not speak of...him


----------



## WhiteMantis (Dec 26, 2013)

Did someone say jellyfish? 

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9810944/ [NSFW Female nudity]

Sea Nettle version of my mantis 'sona.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 26, 2013)

WhiteMantis said:


> Did someone say jellyfish?
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/9810944/ [NSFW Female nudity]
> 
> Sea Nettle version of my mantis 'sona.



wow that's really cool


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 26, 2013)

I was actually obsessed with Unicorn for awhile and slapped a horn onto my lizard OC.

Can I be teh specialz kawaii desu desu Geckonicorn-kun?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 26, 2013)

Most unique fursona is probably that one fur who is a wolf/fox mix. So cool.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Most unique fursona is probably that one fur who is a wolf/fox mix. So cool.



Almost as much as that one wolf/dragon hybrid. How do they come up with it?


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 26, 2013)

Corny snake goat dog.... Come on guys, I win! I deserve a sticker or something!


----------



## Tica (Dec 26, 2013)

"technicolor ________" and "insane hybrid" are both very common fursona tropes. so, no.


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 26, 2013)

I think as far as furs go, Telephone and Radio are unique. Maybe not the species, but how they're executed.
You see either of them and you know exactly who it is.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 26, 2013)

Mine of course. :V


----------



## Sar (Dec 26, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Corny snake goat dog.... Come on guys, I win! I deserve a sticker or something!



I've only got one of "Special Snowflake"


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 26, 2013)

Tica said:


> "technicolor ________" and "insane hybrid" are both very common fursona tropes. so, no.



The wonderful thing about Smutts! Is  Smutts are wonderful things! The most wonderful thing about SMUTTS is IIIIIMMMM the only one! 

Dont know what you mean about technicolor, my pattern is a corn snake morph! 



Sarukai said:


> I've only got one of "Special Snowflake"



I would love that very much! I hope its robins egg blue <3


----------

